# BTC for '08



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Any rumours about the route?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

theBreeze said:


> Any rumours about the route?


supposed to be posted soon. I got an email...think this weekend.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

Psyched. We had so much fun, I'd love to do it again.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*It's up*



Woolbury said:


> Psyched. We had so much fun, I'd love to do it again.


http://www.bicycletourcolorado.com/

Durango, Ouray, Montrose, Telluride, Naturita, Cortez, Durango....not too dissimiliar from 2006's version. OK....the Montrose and Telluride are the same...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Durango to Ouray was on the 2002 route. There were mudslides coming off Red Mountain. Rode all the way down in the rain. An epic day!

Ouray to Montrose is a downhill nothing ride. BUT - they have added an out and back to the Black Canyon of the Gunnison which would help some.

Montrose to Telluride - we did that in 2006.

Telluride to Naturita. This must be a ride to the middle of nowhere. Naturita is at 5,431' elevation.

Naturita to Cortez - 5,431' to about 6,100' (net)

Cortez to Durango. The motel people stayed in Cortez in 2006 and we rode all the way to Pagosa the last day. Cortez to Durango is only 45 miles.

Overall I've very disappointed in the route and will seek out alternatives for a weeks ride in Colorado.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I loved 07 route, but I had ridden all those roads before. I've never done any riding down in the SW, so this route looks pretty good to me. Lot's of other factors to consider, but the route won't stop me from being there next summer.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Hey I was there too!*



MerlinAma said:


> Durango to Ouray was on the 2002 route. There were mudslides coming off Red Mountain. Rode all the way down in the rain. An epic day!


And you're right an epic day. Did you have to hike around the mudslides? I did. Rainwater squishing out of my shoes the whole way.

I love the SW part of CO, and coming from northern NM it's practically in the neighborhood.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

theBreeze said:


> And you're right an epic day. Did you have to hike around the mudslides? I did. Rainwater squishing out of my shoes the whole way.
> 
> I love the SW part of CO, and coming from northern NM it's practically in the neighborhood.


It was the last day for one of my riding buddies who was meeting his wife in Ouray and not riding the last two days. So he pushed the other two of us hard that day and we made it over Red Mountain and down before the mudslides. I just remember getting in and drinking lots of coffee to get warm.

We're coming to Red River for the Enchanted Circle on September 8. Do you participate in that ride?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

It's been on my mind to do it this year. The last time I rode it there was a nasty rain storm coming over Bobcat Pass and down to the finish. (Hmmm, this seems to happen a lot??)

I will probably leave it until the last minute to decide. I would prefer not to drive up that morning, but can't go up the day before to spend the night. Have been thinking of doing a solo 100 closer to home that weekend instead, most likely heading in to the Jemez mountians.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

theBreeze said:


> .....
> I will probably leave it until the last minute to decide. I would prefer not to drive up that morning, but can't go up the day before to spend the night........


Just in case you didn't notice, the Enchanted Circle tour is on Saturday this year, as it was last year.


----------

